# I just ordered an 08 Madone 5.5 pro



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a new 5.5 Pro. The local bike shop made me a good deal on it too. This bike should be a huge improvement over my current ride, an all aluminum Windsor Falkirk. I hope it dosen't take too long to come in. Maybe it will show up soon after our snow melts


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Congrats. 

Just for curiousity, what size is it and did your LBS give you any idea how long it will take to come in? What region of the country are you in (assuming USA)?

I have heard the waits are getting longer and that the extreme sizes are going to be delayed somewhat more.

zac


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

What kind of deal did you get? My LBS (Canada) has only two models in currently: 4.5 & 5.2. They say it's going to be difficult to get particular models in at certain sizes as well.


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

It is a 52 The shop owner said should be about 2 months. He sold it to me for 3900. I thought that was fair, now I can't wait to ride it.


----------



## Kalo (Feb 12, 2008)

For my own 5.2 Madone frameset, the estimated delay is a total of 100 days.
I must mention I'm in France... I suppose that's the same delay in the US, after all. Pretty cool in a way, I'm not alone to wait.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kalo said:


> For my own 5.2 Madone frameset, the estimated delay is a total of 100 days.
> I must mention I'm in France... I suppose that's the same delay in the US, after all. Pretty cool in a way, I'm not alone to wait.


If you just ordered the frameset and not the complete bike, that might explain the longer wait time. A somewhat premature _congrats on the new bike_, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats to Big John and to Kalo. I'm sure you will love your new rides as much as I love mine!


----------



## Kalo (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, I bet delays are longer when ordering a frameset alone. And also when you want to buy a 6 series, apparently.


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

*My 5.5 pro just showed up*

I got a call from the bike shop today and they said they had my 5.5 pro and it was ready to pick up I was only able to take it for a short ride in my street clothes but it seemed to be very responsive and faster than my old windsor falkirk. I hope our weather straightens up so I can put some miles on it. The owner of the bike shop also through in some carbon cages. I guess I should have told my wife that I ordered a new bike, I don't think she likes it nearly as much as I do. I hope she starts talking to me again soon.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

BigJ-

Congrats again on the new ride, you're going to love it. You're looking at the wife thing from the wrong angle - just think, the less she talks to you, the more time you have to ride and enjoy your new 5.5. Happy riding!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Worthless without pictures.


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

*pictures of my 5.5 Pro*

Finally here are some pictures of my new bike. The weather here in Idaho has not been very good, it is hard to get out and ride, Sunday I got caught in a snowstorm, but it wasn't too bad. I did get out today and rode 20 miles, this bike really feels good, it accelerates lots faster than my old bike, a Windsor Falkirk, It seems to climb good too. Coming down this short hill I hit about 40mph the bike felt great, the faster I went the better it felt. This bike is comfortable too, at least it is now, I replaced the seat with a fizik arione, this is important because I am going to ride it in this years LOTOJA, that is a 206 mile 1 day race from Logan Utah to Jackson Wyoming, wish me luck.http://www.active.com/donate/lotoja08/donjohnson54


----------



## ayvecs (Apr 29, 2007)

really nice bike. congrats. 

just curious to know how tall you are since your lbs set you with the 52 cm?


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

It is a 54 I had a chance to ride one when I was in Boise and found out the 52 would be too small. I called the shop where I ordered it and they were able to change it. I am 5'8" The bike is very comfortable. The only thing is that the seat almost needs more adjustment down, it fits me ok but the post is all the way down, if I need it to go lower I could turn the saddle mount upside down


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

If it helps, I'm 5"9" and my 5.2 is a 54.


----------



## cldriver (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm 5'9 as well, my LBS recommended a 56 for me, mines is 5.2 pro.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm no fitting expert and I'm not one to challenge your LBS, but I think a 56 is too big. Mine is a performance version but the geometry is the same except for the height of the handlebars which should have no bearing on the fit of the frame per se. Let me ask you this - does your LBS have a selection of sizes on the 5.2 pro or is he just trying to sell the one he has in stock??


----------



## baylorboy (Sep 23, 2005)

With so many spacers under your stem, why didn't you get the comfort version with a taller head tube? Would have relieved some of the stress from the steer tube and still given you the same bar positioning.

TB


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats on the new bike!!


----------



## cldriver (Mar 9, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I'm no fitting expert and I'm not one to challenge your LBS, but I think a 56 is too big. Mine is a performance version but the geometry is the same except for the height of the handlebars which should have no bearing on the fit of the frame per se. Let me ask you this - does your LBS have a selection of sizes on the 5.2 pro or is he just trying to sell the one he has in stock??


IMO, I think 54 might be too small for 5'9...I think most generic frame sizing charts would recommend 56. My LBS initially thought they didn't have 56 and were going to special order one for me, but I pointed it out to them on their screen that they had them in stock.

I'm thinking maybe I should have tried a 58 on for size...


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

54 cm for 5'9" is perfect. 56 cm? Maybe. 58 cm? No way. I'd check out another bike shop.


----------



## cldriver (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, what if this LBS is NYC's favorite bike store?

Did you try a 56 and confirmed its too big?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Its your call, whatever works for you. I've had a number of other Treks - all 54s and they are a perfect fit for me, the proverbial "fits like a glove." Most important thing is that your comfortable. Take a ride out to the Island and see what some LBS here say. When you spend this type of money, might as well make sure you have the proper size.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

cldriver -

tg3895 lives in NYC, ask him what shop he bought his Madone at.


----------

